# Favorite Creative Dark Albums



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bad As Me (Waits)
Blood Money (Waits)
Real Gone (Waits)
Bone Machine (Waits)
Franks Wild Years (Waits)
Hail to the Thief (Radiohead)
AMOK (Atoms for Peace)
King of Limbs (Radiohead)
A Moon Shaped Pool (Radiohead)
Tomorrow's Modern Boxes (Thom Yorke)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Plastic Ono Band Album
Wire - Chairs Missing


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nature Unveiled by Current 93.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

does not get much more creative or dark than these classics


----------



## janwillemvanaalst (5 mo ago)

Leonard Cohen - You want it darker (2016)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst (5 mo ago)

*Dead can dance* - *Within the realm of a dying sun* (1987). This most certainly qualifies as "Creative and dark".


----------



## janwillemvanaalst (5 mo ago)

*Wardruna* - *Yggdrasil* (2013).
_Wikipedia: _Runaljod – Yggdrasil (The Sound of Runes - Yggdrasil) is the second album by Norwegian Nordic folk musical project Wardruna, released 15 March 2013 by Indie Recordings/Fimbulljóð Productions. It is an interpretation of the Elder Futhark and is sung in Norwegian, Old Norse and Proto-Norse. The lyrics center on Norse spiritual themes.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Look no further than 70's prog band, Van Der Graaf Generator.

Songs about existential crises, madness, suicide, gut wrenching breakups, war. All done with dark melodies, atmospheres, soloing, and lead by the 'pour out your guts' vocals of Peter Hammill.

A Plague of the Lighthouse Keepers






But all their material is dark.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Steve Wilson

Album - The Raven That Refused to Sing (2012)

Title song. About an old man, who knows his life is nearing the end, gets haunted by thoughts of his long dead sister. The entire album is pretty dark.

The official video for this song is also great.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Artist Name: *Arcana*
Album Title: *...The Last Embrace*
Date: *2000*
Genre:* Neoclassical dark wave / dark ambient *


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Artist Name: *Dark Sanctuary*
Album Title: *Royaume Melancolique*
Date: *1999*
Genre:* Neoclassical dark wave*


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Artist Name: *ISON*
Album Title: *Cosmic Drone*
Date: *2015*
Genre:* Post-rock*


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Back in 2010, Steve Wilson (mentioned above post #9, (from Porcupine Tree and his own projects) and Mikael Åkerfeldt (from the band Opeth), collaborated on a project called "Storm Corrosion", which is dark, symphonic, prog and ambient.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Why do I continue to get sucked in to Captainnumber36 abandoned threads?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have found a new home with electronic music. Artists like Squarepusher and Aphex Twin really do it for me.


----------

